# Where to buy Flying Saucer Wheels



## Apple Eyes (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi all

I'm in Australia and have friends coming over from the UK soon. They've offered to bring over anything I want. Is it sad that I thought of mouse things?

I want to order some flying saucer wheels to be delivered to their home in Leicester, and they will bring them over on the plane. So I'm looking for an online shop that I can pay by credit card (preferably) or paypal.

Any recommendations?

Thanks.


----------



## Apple Eyes (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh, and can you tell me if this is a decent price? £3.99

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/FLYING-SAUCER-WHE ... 7003r14824


----------



## paulbrv65 (Apr 23, 2009)

http://www.ukpetsupplies.com/Details.as ... rentId=626

Try the above link this is where I bought mine from.

Paul


----------



## Apple Eyes (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Paul, that's the best price I've seen.


----------



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh...hello...a familiar face  .


----------



## Apple Eyes (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Klara 

How many of these things do you think I can get away with asking them to bring over? :lol:


----------



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

Dunno, I've been trying to get ideas on how to import a couple maxey boxes. 
Maybe steal a few of their drop-dead-gorgeous mice. I've been drooling all over my keyboard since joining!!!

So do you think you'll be getting a few saucer wheels over?
I got a box of diamond wheels the other day, they are MASSIVE :shock: .


----------



## Apple Eyes (Oct 3, 2008)

I have people from England come over about once a year. If you're still interested in the maxeys, I'll let you know when the next visitor is planned and we can see what we can arrange.

In some ways I'm glad I haven't been back to England in a while, can you imagine if I went to a show and saw all their mice, how bad I'd feel not being able to bring any back?

I was planning on only getting 4 of the flying saucer wheels, but now that I've seen the prices I'm tempted to get more. I'm just going to feel bad if they take up too much room.


----------



## paulbrv65 (Apr 23, 2009)

If who ever brings them over for you takes them out of the boxes they are in two small parts and they will not take up much room at all they also weigh very little as they are lightweight plastic.

I have had them in my boxes for 12 months now and they are still going strong, they are also silent when running so they do not drive you mad when with your mice.

If you need to know anymore just let me know.

Paul


----------

